

Apple's iPhone 5 Uses A6 SoC: ARM Cortex A15s Inside - bryanlarsen
http://www.anandtech.com/show/6279/apples-iphone-5-uses-a6-soc-arm-cortex-a15s-inside

======
mtgx
It's just speculation.

